# Question about hi flows on the Guad



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

GBRA is raising flows to 1200 CFS on Tuesday. I have my first float trip booked for the following week. Will we be able to find any fish or should I postpone? I had planned to do some wading the day after but realize that will not be happening. 

TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

WOW! 1200? I fished the Guad. in early Nov. and it was flowing 450, It was pretty tough to keep your footing. Current kept picking my feet up. I can't imagine 1200.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw a post from a guide, they were actually out fishing in this flow and caught fish. Surprised me, but I guess its fishable! They're trying to drop the lake to 910 from what i remember reading. Its been flowing at 1250ish since Tuesday and has dropped from 910.9 down to 910.62 in 3 days. Not sure how long it will take, but if you're floating next week, they may have reached the goal and drop the flows back


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Yup, our guide says we're on. " fish gotta eat" will post up afterward


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Floating on one of those rubber pontoons or rafts is probably your only shot at fishing there now. I wanted to go again but, want to wade not fish from the bank.


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

We fished Monday and caught a lot of fish. It was my first float so it took me a while to figure out the take and I missed quite a few early in the day.Also had a bit of a struggle transitioning from a strip set to a trout set. My buddy was hooked up from the get go.

We fished a triple nymph rig ( egg,squirmy wormie and various nymphs on the last dropper. Very few takes on the egg . Heavy weights and depth seemed to be the key We found some wadeable areas yesterday and fished from 10-3 with no luck using the same set up. Operator error I'm sure.

A shout out to Dan Cone with Castell Guide Services. Hard working guy who really knows the river well. He was making adjustments in flies,weights and depth all day, all while rowing hard in that heavy flow. Makes a nice shore lunch too.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the response! My brother and i tried as well in the 1280cfs, but doing our own paddling. The paddle part wasnt as scary as I thought it would be, but the fishing was a pain in the behind for me. Having to paddle your own boat, while trying to fish in a flow that high was just too much. Did manage to hook one brown that spit the hook after a few minutes, but that was it


----------



## bigdogpeter (Mar 15, 2005)

*Fished the Lupe 2/7/19*

Floated the Guadalupe on Thursday with my friend Tom and Dan Cone (guide) . Dan put us on some nice rainbows. He definitely knows the river as he passed up spots I thought looked fishy but he stated had no luck so we drifted by. River was running at 600CFS which made for nice conditions. Tom had the hot rod as he landed 3 nice rainbows. I had all kinds of subtle takes but only caught a nice brownie. We were triple nymphing about 6-7' deep. I would highly recommend Dan Cone if anyone is interested in a float trip.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I wade fished last tuesday, I think flow was about 550. Water was of course higher and really had to be careful but still doable. Managed to catch 3 fish, one nice brown and a couple of rainbows. Wore my old arse out wading back after going down stream.


----------



## rayb (Feb 18, 2008)

Dan is the president of the New Braunfels Fly Fishers, our last meeting he showed us his triple dropper set up. Good guy and willing to give info. Did he show you the Davy knot?


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

I was at Troutfest Friday night and lots of folks on the water Friday and everyone was catching.


----------

